# Traceroute/Ping issues

## rum

I have issues with performing a successful traceroute anywhere. Yet, I am still able to use the web and play games.

example:

traceroute slashdot.org

traceroute to slashdot.org (64.28.67.150), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets

 1  * * *

 2  * * *

 3  * * *

 4  * * *

 5  * * *

 6  * * *

 7  * * *

etc..

also, on occasion I try to ping a website yet, i get no response.

Is this due to DoS prevention tatics?

ping slashdot.org

PING slashdot.org (64.28.67.150): 56 octets data

--- slashdot.org ping statistics ---

46 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100% packet loss

What must I set up to have these utilities work correctly?

----------

## rac

It seems likely that there is a firewall somewhere upstream of you that drops these packets.

----------

## nemo_

try pinging another site, slashdot always dropped pings for some reason  :Smile: 

traceroutes not getting thru is definitely a firewall issue and since not a single host replies I guess it must be your local gateway

----------

## pilla

I think that dropping ICMP, ping, traceroute is in the current fashion, because of security issues....

----------

## sn1987a

Since you got not reply from anywhere, either you have a firewall on your machine filtering it out or you ISP is dropping them (or whoever your next hop is)

----------

## JWU42

I have the same problem with this gentoo box.  I am behind a Linksys router.

I am able to run traceroute to any of the machines on my lan.  As soon as I go to the net (thru the router) I get no response.

What is weird, my other 3 win boxes run tracert just fine.  I am not running ipchains...FWIW.

//Jeff

----------

## kashani

Tracert on the Windows platform uses ICMP packets while traceroute for UNIX uses UDP packets. Therefore, yes, you will see different behavior between the two platfoms.

http://yunus.hacettepe.edu.tr/~bbm808/ping_tracert/birdseye.htm

Something that might help you troubleshoot is:

emerge tcptraceroute

kashani

----------

## JWU42

Thanks for the suggestion on tcptraceroute.  Unfortunately it yields the same results as "traceroute" - get results on lan but not anything from the 'net.

I am guessing I need to change something in my router settings, just not sure what?!?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## tdb

I have the same problem. My Windows box can tracert just fine, but the linux one gives me all * * *'s. The solution is to use "traceroute -I hostname". This tells traceroute to use ICMP packets and not UDP packets. I guess it has something to do with the Linksys router. (I am behind one too)

----------

